# hydro vac



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

I am looking at maybe purchasing a hydro vac trailer, wondering if any drain cleaners have these and if they would be a nice compliment to the arsenal.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

We have one . We use it for utility pothole location, sewer spot repairs. Cleaning out catch basins and any weird jobs like sewers on steep hills. I like having it but it does not get used everday and ours is 880 gallon so it's a 20k trailer so it's not fun to drive around with.


----------

